# My Eldar Apocalypse army WIP



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I have decided to plog the painting of my Eldar army, this is mostly so to encourage me to keep some progress up (even if it only lasts for a short while) but also to get a bit of feedback from time to time.

Most of this is in a state of semi-built and semi-painted, some is part magnetised or based:









Wraithguard - needs some support









Revenant Titan - magnetised, needs painting before full assembly









Sunstorm 1 - pretty much ready for painting]









Sunstorm 2 - still in boxes but all ebay purchased now









Needs another vyper, another autarch and some seers to complete what will be two windhosts









Wants to be the spinner/scouts formation ideally









To go in the cloudstrike, need 3x5 and then some Exarch options for regular 40k









Custom built MKX falcons, have flying bases which arent shown

That's not the whole lot, my camera ran out of batteries power at that point, but I think it is a good place to get started.

First up I think is airbrushing of tank hulls, two of the first sunstorm have been airbrushed and I am now confident I can achieve something which I like. I have also done a little practice on the squadron markings which I will of course need with 12 fireprisms on the field.

Other WIP not shown here includes my custom jetseer work - that one needs a bit of work, some custom bits sculpting and casting and then shedloads of DE jetbikes being converted.

My DA's and wave serpents aren't painted and will join this lot.

I have plans on complimenting the wraithguard with some wraithlords and a wraithseer.

I also have a random selection of other aspect warriors and loads of warlocks etc but will post pictures of them when they are full units.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

excellent stuff cant wait to see this all painted up


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That's a great selection of Apocalypse options. Or, could be combined for a pretty wycked force. I wish I could play a big game against you when you get it finished.

I wish I still had my Wild Rider army. I had about 20 jetbikes at one time, back when you could get them cheaply on ebay. Sadly, I sold them several years ago to focus on BA.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow that’s a lot of elder!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Update: all of sunstorm 2 is clipped from frames ready for a bit of cleaning up and then the fireprism production line

Also won on ebay a wraithlord and wraithseer to support the wraithguard, would like another 5 or 15 of them plus 2 more wraithlords then I have my spirit host - but should really concentrate on painting rather than buying


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is quite a bit of Eldar indeed. Look forward to watching your progress mate.


----------

